# Work Boots



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Any good tricks to add life to the ol work boots?

Heard of subfloor glue and the insulating sprays. One guy stapled the boot back to the base. 

I got another pair 3 weeks ago and theyre looking old already


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Buy Merrell's


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Spend money, and get some good boots. Take care of them. Clean and oil them on a regular basis.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

$120 timberlands. Steel toe, 8" ankle. I do take good care of them. They look rough because the sites have been soaked lately. 
Looking for any additional things besides oil guys do to prolong the life.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

You can buy toe caps from RED something, I forget the whole name, been awile, but they glue on and work well.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Get new shoe and wear worksite shoe covers other then that if you really want to protect them, have you considered a pair of concrete shoes? :thumbsup:


----------



## simbo (Jun 14, 2009)

MattK said:


> $120 timberlands. Steel toe, 8" ankle. I do take good care of them. They look rough because the sites have been soaked lately.
> Looking for any additional things besides oil guys do to prolong the life.


Id agree with the timberlands...!! cant wear anything else now


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Red Wings! After five years i have just worn through the toe. Never had to breakem in they were comfy from the get go.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Terra's look goofy but awesome boots. The way I abuse footwear I can't possibly see prolonging the life, its the cost of doing business.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

My last pair of Blundstone 550's lasted me over 4 years. Never cleaned them, never oiled them. 

My wife asked me to stop wearing them, they still had at least a year left in them.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

cheap boots--sore feet , quality boots happy feet


----------



## Kiner (Jun 26, 2009)

*Dakota*

Mark's Work Warehouse... Dakotas with the duratoe. They last me 2-3 years when framing year-round, comfy as hell.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lucky bastard, i get 6 months out of a pair of dakota's, my last two pairs were composite. either i get a blowout on the sides at the stitching or they start killing my bad knee


----------



## XcIsKing (Sep 24, 2009)

All I use are Dakota's. For the comfort not the durability. I find they dont last very long. I use the all composite Duratoe models. I stay away from steel as it gets to about -50c around here in the winter, and steel is a good matirial for transfering cold.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

When it is time to buy new boots. Go to the boot store with $$$$ and *Don't* look at the price. Try all the ones you want and go with the most durable/comfortable boot you can find, pay the man and repeat the process when your feet start to bother you again. This was good advice 19 years ago when I received it and it is still good now.

I just bought a new pair last week, my last pair of Redwings lasted me 18 months:thumbup:, ended up buying the same model for the third time in a row. http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1062)

Craig


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Think of boots like skill saw blades...buy cheap, get cheap and cheap results, buy quality and overall your much happier with the performance:thumbsup:

I have'nt tried Red Wings yet and dont have any tips for longer life since all our professions beat'em differently. Initally i had some Rocky's since they were crazy comfortable and they lasted 2 yrs in the feild until we started doing cement, then that burned the corduba(sp?) skin right off the boot and turned them to junk.

All my hunting buddies recommended Daners's, said they very expensive but last and are comfortable. $280 later and less than 1 year i had them run ragged, seams blown apart...i was'nt happy

Been through a few set's of other brand boots but my last 2 pair i've bought Columbia's, they had the soft outter skin and high thinsulate count since i have bad circulation/cold feet and now winter time is bout the only time i wear boots unless the jobsite is muddy, so far i'm very happy with them, 3yrs from my first set, this is second winter on this "new" set and they're so far so good. Personally i've always invested in good sole inserts, the gel type;s for all my shoes/boots and love them, it makes a world of difference:thumbsup:


----------



## CINEMASUPER (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been a Redwing guy for the last 10 years. :thumbup:


----------



## b-wilson-850 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have worn Red Wings for over 22 yrs. Being a flatfooted, over pronating, narrow width, size 13 Aircraft carrier footed person, Red Wing is about the only choice for me. You lace them up out of the box and am good to go. Never had a bad experience with them. I have jumped into concrete with them because I was too lazy to go get my rubber boots and they still lasted a year. Like others have said, you get what you pay for. don't ask how much, just pay the man or lady.:thumbsup:


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

Red wings are great . I was in need of replacements , they didn't have my size so I went with wolverines this time . I had them before and they lasted as good as the red wings . The red wings are more comfy to start . Like someone said "right out of the box" .


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

My friends in the great northwest swear by their Whites (www.whitesboots.com) with near cult-like adoration. They're great boots, but a little pricey at $300-$500 per pair. I like the Chippewas for winter and rough work, but stick with Merrell hiking-type sneakers for indoors (shop and trim work). Had a pair of Danners some time ago. Didn't like 'em...


----------



## spdtrx (Sep 10, 2009)

Justin ( Original work boot ) ranch boots with a wedge sole for me. 
89 bucks. good leather and lighter then any boot I've ever wore. Last about 8 months and I get them resoled for 50 bucks. resole them 3 or 4 times before I have to get new ones. I used to where the slip ons. But now I get the laceup type for the support. I'll never where anything else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Redwings

I've been wearing them for the past 16 +/- years.....I finally had enough of the Timberlands falling apart every 6 months like clock work. 
IMHO, Timberland quality went way down hill when they decided to make it up in "volume".


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I was skeptical of all the hype about Red Wings. I was always buying timberlands every 6 months or less. I bought my first pair of red wings 2 months ago. I honeslty cannot believe the comfort and overall quality of the boot compared to timberlands. I got the 2406. I have a E2 width foot so it's hard enough finding some that fit. The red wings were comfy as can be right out of the box, with no break in period.


----------



## CaliWelder (Nov 14, 2009)

I have had these Timberland PRO powerwelts for about 2-3 years and have abused them pretty good. Got them when i started working in a beat up paper mill, there they went through very warm high moisture conditions, they claim to be waterproof and they basically were till about 6 inches of course, but most the time in a mill u cant tell cuz you sweat ur ass off and ur wet anyways. Then i worked on top of wind turbines that put the soles and toe to the test.. climbing and bumping them into the tower or pegs constantly, now i work with steel and welding mostly with hot slag falling on them, the sole rubber is softer makes for good grip but i wouldnt recommend them for hot stuff like asphalt or stick welding, hot slag melts right into it very easily. But after all this they are still holding up decently good, they just now are wearing little thin on the sides right behind the steel toe... ok they are getting to the end of its lifespan i'll admit it.. but overall i have been pretty happy with them. Pretty good overall rugged work boot, and they look real cool... When they get completely done i think i'll try some Redwings. I just hear good things wherever i go so why not.


----------

